# Ενότητα θεμάτων που αφορούν  όλα τα είδη > Για θέματα που αφορούν όλα τα είδη κατοικίδιων πτηνών >  Κλωσσομηχανή

## Windsa

Παιδιά, πουλάνε στην Ελλάδα μικρές μη επαγγελματικές κλωσσομηχανές περίου σαν αυτά?
Γενικά υπάρχει περίπτωση να βρω καμια μέχρι 100 ευρώ?
Όχι πως ψάχνω η τη χρειάζομαι τρελά ... απλά ένα mini-incubator θα ήθελα να έχω... 
μπας κι είναι μεγάλο κόλλημα μου να ασχολούμαι με πουλιά ))))

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

δεν εχω δει καπου τοσο μικρες(των 5-6 αυγων δηλαδη)...
αλλα θα με ενδιεφερε και εμενα αν υπαρχουν!!!

οτι ποιο κοντινο που εχω βρει ειναι αυτο 

ΕΚΚΟΛΑΠΤΙΚΗ COVA 24 ΗΜΙΑΥΤΌΜΑΤΗ

Διαθέτει
•    θερμοστάτη ακριβείας
•    βεντηλατέρ
•    1 συρτάρι επώασης-εκκόλαψης


χωρητικότητα αυγών
•    κότας =20
•    πάπιας =16
•    γαλοπούλας =13
•    φασιανού =25
•    ορτυκιού =60
•    πέρδικας =35
•    χήνας =5


εγγύηση 1 έτος
οδηγίες στα ελληνικά

με 150€

----------


## Windsa

Καλό...δεν είναι κι πανάκριβο για 20 αυγά κότας.

Eχω μιλήσει με κάτι παιδιά στο ρωσικο forum, κι μου είπανε ότι πολύ πιο οικονομικό βγαίνει αν θα κάνεις τη Κλοσσομηχανη μόνος σου. Μου δώσανε κι οδηγίες μάλιστα... 

Όμως να χρειαζόμουν στα σοβαρά ενα τέτοιο μηχάνημα θα το είχα κάνει... αλλα γενικά για μένα δεν αξίζει το κόπο να φτιάξω μια μαγάλη μηχανή μονη μου η να πληρώσω πάνω από 100 ευρώ...
Δεν είμαι εκτροφέας, και θα τι χρειαστώ αδε 1-2 φορες το χρόνο ίσος...

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

για ποιο λογο το θελεις πωλινα?
για κοκατιλ?

αν μπορεσεις ζητα την αδεια να ανεβασεις τις οδηγιες για τηνκατασκευη και εδω...οταν βρεις βεβαι α χρονο και θελιση να κανεις την μεταφραση...

----------


## adreas

> Καλό...δεν είναι κι πανάκριβο για 20 αυγά κότας.
> 
> Eχω μιλήσει με κάτι παιδιά στο ρωσικο forum, κι μου είπανε ότι πολύ πιο οικονομικό βγαίνει αν θα κάνεις τη Κλοσσομηχανη μόνος σου. Μου δώσανε κι οδηγίες μάλιστα... 
> 
> Όμως να χρειαζόμουν στα σοβαρά ενα τέτοιο μηχάνημα θα το είχα κάνει... αλλα γενικά για μένα δεν αξίζει το κόπο να φτιάξω μια μαγάλη μηχανή μονη μου η να πληρώσω πάνω από 100 ευρώ...
> Δεν είμαι εκτροφέας, και θα τι χρειαστώ αδε 1-2 φορες το χρόνο ίσος...


Εγώ  έχω  φτιάξει 2   μηχανές  επώασης  και  έχω  αγοράσει  μια  covatutto.  Για  να  κάνεις  μια  σωστή  δουλειά  πρέπει  ο  θερμοστάτης  σου  να  έχει  μικρή  ανοχή όσο  αφορά  τους  βαθμούς  το  πολύ  4-5  δέκατα μισό  βαθμό  δηλαδή,  από  τους  100  φαρενάιτ  η  37,8  βαθμούς  κελσίου   να  κατέβει   37,4.  Θερμοστάτη  με  τόσο  μικρή  ανοχή  τότε  που  έκανα  έρευνα  είχα  βρει  τον  καλύτερο  με  4  βαθμούς  ανοχή  που  ήταν  πλυντηρίου.  Οπότε  και  τα  αποτελέσματα  δεν  ήταν  καλά  και  κατέληξα  στον κτηνιατρικό κύκλο  που  φέρνει  ιταλικούς ειδικούς  για  μηχανές.  Αλλά  το  κόστος  θα  κατέβει  το  ίδιο  γιατί  θα  θέλεις  και  ένα  υγρασιόμετρο  για  να  κανονίσεις  την υγρασία   και   θερμόμετρο  να  κοιτάς  την  θερμοκρασία  συν  το  ξύλο  που  θα  πάρεις   ας  πούμε  μελαμίνη  πάει  φύλο ολόκληρο.  Με  μια  μικρή που  βάζει  20  αυγά  κότας  με  140   ευρώ περίπου  είσαι  εντάξει.

Α  ξέχασα  θέλεις  και  ένα  μικρό  ανεμιστήρα  (  βεντηλατέρ )  για  ανακύκλωση  του  αέρα.

----------


## Windsa

Έχω βρει ένα mini-μηχάνημα για 6 αυγά (κότας) με 55 ευρώ στο κέντρο της Αθηνας. 
Είναι* Mini Incubator Covatutto 6.*
 

Το άνοιξα και κοίταξα τι έχει μέσα... και μου φάνηκε τελείως απλή η κατασκευή της.
Φανταστείτε μια στρογγυλή βάση από λεπτό πλαστικό και το διάφανο καπάκι επίσης πολύ λεπτό πλεξιγκλάς. 
Μια μικρή λάμπα και ελεχτης θερμοκρασίας (αυτό off)...τίποτε άλλο. Γυρισμό αυγών δεν έχει. Το νερό μπαίνει σε ένα μικρό δοχείο μεσα, ούτε ανεμιστηράκι, ούτε υδρόμετρο, ούτε θερμόμετρο, τίποτα.... 

Βρε παιδιά, θα δουλέψει αυτή τη μηχανή?
Κάτι μου λέει όχι... (((

_Covatutto 6 egg incubator is the lowest price Incubator , simple in design simple in use. Heat is provided by a thermostatically controlled "golf ball" light bulb. Clear plastic dome, adjustable heat setting, but no supplied thermometer. Ideal for beginners and children of all ages. It holds up to 6 hen eggs and maybe more smaller eggs. It is not just a hen egg incubator though, it can sucessfully hatch quails, turkeys, geese, pheasants, ducks etc. Comes fully installed with Golf ball light bulb and with full instruction manual. All you have to do is, get your eggs, plug in and your ready to go._

Άγγελε, τo θέλω τώρα για τα gouldians που δεν κάθονται στα αυγά... και γενικά στο μέλλον που σκοπεύω κάποια μέρα να έχω κι παραπάνω πουλια, θα το χρειαστώ κάπου-κάπου...

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Μου φαίνεται ότι τόσα χρόνια έπρεπε να είχα πάρει και εγώ κάτι τέτοιο.έχουν αποτέλεσμα αυτές οι συσκευές;
Ανδρέα θα ήταν ενδιαφέρον να μας παρουσιάσεις τις μηχανές σου.

----------


## Windsa

> Με  μια  μικρή που  βάζει  20  αυγά  κότας  με  140   ευρώ περίπου  είσαι  εντάξει.
> Α  ξέχασα  θέλεις  και  ένα  μικρό  ανεμιστήρα  (  βεντηλατέρ )  για  ανακύκλωση  του  αέρα.


Η *covatutto 24* έχει και βεντιλατέρ και υγρόμετρο, χορό για 24 αυγά και κοστίσει 150 ευρώ... το είδα κι αυτό... 
Όμως είναι λίγο μεγάλη... (για μένα).

----------


## adreas

Ναι  αλλά  έχει  αυτό  το  σίδερο  που  βγαίνει  από  το  πλαστικό  για  να  γυρίζεις  τα  αυγά  που  θέλουν  2  φορές  την  ημέρα  γύρισμα  έχει  ανεμιστήρα,  θερμόμετρο  και  κανονισμένο  χώρο  για  να  βάζεις  νερό.  Πάντως  αυτή  η  μικρή  μηχανή  που  βλέπω δεν  μου  γεμίζει  το  μάτι  αλλά  η  εταιρία  covatutto βγάζει  μέχρι  5000  αυγά   κότας.

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

η μηχανη που λες με τα 50€ μου φενετε οτι λογο μεγεθους δεν χρειαζετε ανεμηστιρακι...
το γυρισμα των αυγων ειναι που σε θελει στο σπιτι καθε τοσο και να προσεψεις μην αδειασει το νερο...

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

πωλινα εχει θερμομετρο-θερμοστατη?

----------


## Windsa

έχει θερμοστάτη... θερμόμετρο δεν έχει.
Ίσως να τη πάρω?

Mετάφραση Google:

_Θερμοκοιτίδα COVATUTTO 6 είναι η μικρότερη μονάδα της σειράς φωλιάσματος COVA. Κατασκευασμένη από υψηλής ποιότητας υλικά ανθεκτικά στην υπεριώδη ακτινοβολία, τα απολυμαντικά και οι τοξικές ουσίες, ακόμα και τα περιττώματα των νεοσσών. Αναπαραγωγής θάλαμο θερμαινόμενη στατικά (δεν ανεμιστήρα) με λαμπτήρα ακτινοβολίας. Η θερμοκρασία ρυθμίζεται από το ηλεκτρονικό σύστημα και αυτόματα διατηρούνται στο πλέον κατάλληλο επίπεδο. 

Το πλεονέκτημα της θερμοκοιτίδας είναι ένα διαφανές κάλυμμα, μέσω των οποίων μπορούν να παρατηρήσουν εύκολα τη διάρκεια της επώασης των αυγών και τσούξιμο. Η θερμοκοιτίδα είναι πολύ εύκολο στη χρήση, το μόνο που χρειάζεται για να το συνδέσετε στην υποδοχή 220. Για να το εκκολαπτήριο έρχεται με λεπτομερείς οδηγίες και έναν οδηγό για τους κτηνοτρόφους αρχαρίων. 

Το πλεονέκτημα της θερμοκοιτίδας είναι σιωπηλός, η έλλειψη θορύβου και των δονήσεων, χαμηλή κατανάλωση ισχύος και την εντυπωσιακή εμφάνιση - ένα εκκολαπτήριο για αυτό το παράδειγμα, μπορούμε να οικοδομήσουμε την κουζίνα, αθόρυβο του δεν θα επηρεάσει την ησυχία και να μην διαταράσσουν νοικοκυριά. 

Θερμοκοιτίδα είναι ένα ευέλικτο αναπαραγωγής συσκευής, ελέγχονται από την επώαση των αυγών και περισσότερα είδη. Πολύ εύκολη πρόσβαση στο θάλαμο ένα κουβούκλιο αναπαραγωγής. Body θερμοκοιτίδα είναι κατασκευασμένο από πλαστικό που γεμίζουν με ένα στρώμα από πολυστυρένιο που βελτιώνει σημαντικά την θερμική ιδιότητες της συσκευής. 

Θερμαντικό στοιχείο είναι μια ειδική λάμπα ελέγχεται ηλεκτρονικά κυκλώματα.
Πιθανή ικανότητα μιας θερμοκοιτίδας για αυγά πουλιών wybrannych

όρνιθα 6
πάπια 4
χήνα 2
γαλοπούλα 4
φραγκόκοτα6
φασιανός 8
παγώνι 4
πέρδικα 10
ορτύκι 18

Βασικές τεχνικές πληροφορίες:
Τροφοδοσία: 220/240V
Θερμοκρασία ελέγχου: Ηλεκτρονικό
Μέτρηση θερμοκρασίας: δεν
Υγρασία Control: Εγχειρίδιο - Μπουκάλια νερού
μέτρησης Υγρασία: δεν
Περιστροφή αυγά: Εγχειρίδιο
Κατανάλωση ισχύος με κινητήρα / avg: 25W / 15 W
Εγγύηση: 1 έτος
Βάρος: 3,4 kg
Υλικό: υψηλής ποιότητας πλαστικό,_

----------


## vagelis76

Πωλίνα αν τη πάρεις και θέλεις να τη δοκιμάσεις,πες μου να σου στείλω αυγά από το χωριό,με σπόρο.Γιατί στην Αθήνα δύσκολα θα βρείς   ::  
Με ενδιαφέρει κι εμένα πάντως μια τόσο μικρή και αρκετά οικονομική.

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Εγώ θα την έπαιρνα αν ήξερα ότι θα εκκολάψει τα αυγά gouldian.Δεν ξέρω αν μπορεί.Στείλε στην εταιρεία ένα mail και ρώτα.  ::

----------


## Windsa

...πιστεύω θα τη πάρω τη Δευτερα...

Διαβάζω εδώ κι 2 ώρες πολλά σχόλια... 
Αυγά της κότας κλωσάει καλά απ όσα φαίνεται... για παπαγάλους κι finches δεν έχει αναφέρει κανεις τίποτα δυστυχώς...αλλα πιστεύω το ίδιο είναι.
Αν δεν θα δουλέψει σε finches θα δουλέψει σίγουρα στις κότες...θα την βάλλω σε αγγελίες αν δεν θα μου κάνει.

Έχω βρει όμως δυο αρνητικά σχόλια στο internet... που η θερμοκρασία ανεβαίνει μονο μέχρι 33-35 βαθμούς και δεν ανεβεί μέχρι 37-38 όπως πρέπει. Θα το συζητήσω στο κατάστημα αυτό το θέμα.

Θα δούμε.

Μερικές φωτό από Covatutto16

*Κωνσταντίνε,* έχω στείλει το e-mail...περιμένω απάντηση.
*Βαγγέλη,* και τι μετά να το κάνω το πουλάκι αν θα βγει? )))
Θα κρατήσω κότες στο σπίτι??? Αφού ξέρεις ότι θα το αγαπήσω και δεν θα δώσω πουθενά    ::

----------


## vagelis76

Θα το χαρίσουμε σε κάποιον που έχει χώρο και άλλες κότες εδώ βρε.  :winky:  
Και αν δε βρούμε κανέναν θα το πάρω εγώ και άμα μεγαλώσει θα πάει στο χωριό με τις κότες της θείας και τον τόπο απ όπου θα είναι τα αυγά που θα σου στείλω...  ::

----------


## Windsa

Καλώς... τη Δευτέρα θα σας πω τα νέα...και βλέπουμε.

----------


## adreas

Αν  δοκιμάσετε  να  βγάλετε  αυγά  κότας η  νανάκι  γιατί  άλλα  αυγά  θα  βρείτε  δύσκολα  αυτήν  την  εποχή,  μόλις  βγουν  τα  μικρά  θέλουν  να  βάλετε  σε  μια  κούτα 20  εκατοστά  πάνω  από  τον  πάτο  της  κούτας  (  η  κούτα  θα  είναι  ψηλή  ) 
Θα  δέσετε  σε  ένα  ξύλο  το  καλώδιο  να  είναι  στην  απόσταση  που  ανάφερα  γιατί  έχουν  ανάγκη  από  ζέστη  αφού  δεν  έχουν  κλώσα  μαμά  δηλαδή. Σκεφτείτε  ότι  η  γαλοπούλες  έρχονται  τέλη  αυγούστου  αρχές  σεπτέμβρη  και  τους  βάζουν  θερμομητέρες   και  η  θερμοκρασία  πάει  στους  40  και…  και  πάλι  θέλουν  τη  ζέστη.  Ένα  άλλο  τώρα  αν  έχετε  μικρά  αυγά  αυτήν  την  εποχή  και  δεν  έχετε  παραμάνα  τι  θα  κάνετε  τους  νεοσσούς  αν  βγουν;  Θα  σας  πω  ένα  παράδειγμα
Μικρός  με  είχε  πάρει  ο  πατέρας  μου και  κλαδεύαμε  ελιές  και  λίγο  πριν  να  πέσει  ένα  κλαδί μου  δείχνει  μια  φωλιά  κότσυφα.  Παίρνω  τα  αυγά  και  τα  βάζω  σε  ένα  περιστέρι  που  είχαμε  πάρα  πολλά,  2  αυγά  του  περιστεριού  και  3  του  κότσυφα  5 και  δεν  ένοιαξε  καθόλου  το  περιστέρι  και  πρωτοβγήκαν  τα  αυγά του  κότσυφα.  Εδώ  σας  βάλω  και  ένα  κουίζ  Τι  έγινε  μετά;   Πάντως  τέλη  χειμώνα  και  αρχές  της  άνοιξης  χάνονται  πολλές  φωλιές από  τα  κλαδέματα.

----------


## Antigoni87

Τι έγινε μετά;  ::  Ταϊστηκαν τα κοτσυφάκια κι έφυγαν όταν μεγάλωσαν;;

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

πωλινα ειδες καπου αν η θερμοκρασια ρυθμιζετε?

εμενα θα με ενδιεφερε για αυγα κοτας η κλωσομηχανη!

----------


## Windsa

Όχι, σε αυτό το μοντέλο (για 6 αυγά) δεν ρυθμίζεται, είναι σταθερή γύρο στα 38 βαθμούς.
Η θερμοκρασία ρυθμίζεται σε λίγο πιο ακριβά μοντέλα 16 αυγών και πάνω... αν δεν κάνω λάθος....

incubators:
http://incubatorstalk.com/icovatutto.html
http://www.pakvsp.com/incubators/incuba ... -eggs.html

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

πως ξερουμε οτι κοτες και γκουλντιαν-παπαγαλοι θελουν την ιδια θερμοκρασια?
ξερει καποιος?

----------


## Windsa

Είναι σημαντικό μείον...
το κράταγα στα χερια τη μηχανή και έψαχνα αυτή τη ρύθμιση...(((

Sτο φυλλάδιο γραφει ότι είναι κατάλληλη για κότες μέχρι και για ορτύκια... (κι αλλα 5-6 πουλια έγραφε)... πιστεύω θα πάει κι για αλλα πουλιά που δεν έγραφε...

Θερμοκρασία σώματος πουλιών είναι 40 βαθμούς... αυτό σημαίνει ότι και κλωσάνε λίγο πολύ στα 37-38... πρέπει να πάει και για παπαγάλους...

Έτσι πιστεύω τουλάχιστον...ίσος κάνω λάθος... δεν είμαι 100% σίγουρη.

Incubator Temperatures :
http://www.parrotcare.com/incuadvice/temp.html
http://msucares.com/poultry/reproductio ... _temp.html

----------


## Windsa

Gouldians Finch Incubate - http://www.gouldianfinch.info/breeding/eggs.htm


Eνα ωραίο άρθρο για Finch Incubate
http://www.efinch.com/incubator.htm

----------


## Rania

Παιδιά πέρυσι ήθελα να πάρω και εγώ και το έψαξα.
Πρώτα ρώτησα ένα άτομο που έχει κλωσομηχανες  αυτός έβαζε κότες και ορτύκια  και δεν ήξερε να μου πει για θερμοκρασία, Αλλα μου είπε να πάρεις ένα που να έχει αυτόματο γύρισμα αυγών (αυτό είναι σημαντικό για να οξυγονώνονται τα αυγά αλλιώς  οι νεοσσοί βγαίνουν παράλυτοι).
Έτσι και εγώ μετά πήγα σε όλα τα πετ σοπ της Θεσσαλονίκης να δω τι υπάρχει και σε τι τιμή. Αποτέλεσμα Κανένα απο τα φτηνά δηλ..τον 100 -200€ δεν είχε αυτόματο γύρισμα έπρεπε εσύ να γυρνάς έναν διακόπτη.
 ::

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

δεν νομιζω οτι το αυτοματο γυρισμα ειναι τοσο απαραιτιτο..οταν θες να βαζεις 2-3 φορες τ χρονο λιγα αυγα...
αλλο να εβαζες 100 αυγα αυτα που να τα γυρνας καθε τοσο...

----------


## Rania

Άγγελε σίγουρα είναι  πολύ σημαντικό! έχω ρωτήσει για αυτό και τον πτηνιατρο  πριν κανένα μηνά που ήρθε να εξετάσει τα πουλιά μου και πάνω κάτω με είπε τα ίδια με τον γνωστό.
υπάρχουν διάφορα σκευή σκάρας τα πιο πολλά έχουν ένα μοχλουδακι που το στρίβεις αριστερά και δεξιά.
Αυτός που έχει τις αυτόματες της ρυθμίζει ανά 1-2 ώρες ανάλογα τα αυγά,στα πετ μου είπανε 2 φόρες την μέρα άλλα εγώ δεν τους εμπιστεύομαι.

----------


## vagelis76

Πιστεύω οτι περισσότερες πληροφορίες θα σας δώσουν Μαγαζιά με κτηνοτροφικά είδη που έχουν επαγγελματικό εξοπλισμό για αγρότες και όχι τα πετ σοπ.
το γύρισμα των αυγών είναι πάντως πολύ σημαντικό κομμάτι κατά το κλώσημα...αν μένουν τα αυγά στάσιμα τα έμβρυα μέσα στο αυγό κολλάνε και πεθαίνουν(αυτό έχω διαβάσει,δεν έχω δοκιμάσει όμως ποτε)

----------


## Windsa

Επάνω στα link που έβαλα γραφει ότι τα αυγά (Gouldian) πρέπει να τα γυρνάμε 7-8 φορες την ημερα μπρός και πίσω. Και είναι βεβαια παν σημαντικό, αλλιώς το έμβρυο θα κολλήσει σε μια πλευρά του αυγού και θα πεθάνει. 
Δηλαδή πρέπει να υπάρχει κάπιος στο σπίτι για να μπορεί να τα γυρνάει ανά 3-ωρο για 14-20 μέρες (ανάλογα από το πουλί)...

Όπως ακριβώς είπε ο Άγγελος, αν θα χρειαστείς τη μηχανή αυτή για 5 αυγά 2 φορες τ xρωνo μπορείς και να τα γυρνάς στο χέρι... είναι μια φτηνή λύση για ΜΗ επαγγελματία.

Αν όμως έχεις 20 αυγά κι πάνω και τη μηχανή τη χρειάζεσαι κάθε μηνα - δεν το συζητώ καθόλου... πρέπει να έχει αυτόματο γυρισμό.

----------


## dimitris1973

Εγώ θα έλεγα ότι αφού ενδιαφέρεστε αρκετοί .Δείτε πόσα μηχανήματα τέτοια χρειάζεστε και αν τα πάρετε όλοι μαζί θα έχετε πολύ καλή τιμή …

Έχω ένα φίλο που χρησιμοποιεί τέτοια μηχανή  θα τον ρωτήσω για περισσότερες πληροφορίες

----------


## vagelis76

> Εγώ θα έλεγα ότι αφού ενδιαφέρεστε αρκετοί .Δείτε πόσα μηχανήματα τέτοια χρειάζεστε και αν τα πάρετε όλοι μαζί θα έχετε πολύ καλή τιμή …
> 
> Έχω ένα φίλο που χρησιμοποιεί τέτοια μηχανή  θα τον ρωτήσω για περισσότερες πληροφορίες


ή μήπως να δώσουμε όλοι από ένα ποσό και να κάνει γύρα όποτε τη χρειαζόμαστε???  ::   ::  
Δύσκολο ε???  ::   ::

----------


## adreas

Πληροφορίες  για  αυγά  για πτηνά συντροφιάς  δεν  θα  βρείτε  από  τις  διάφορες  εταιρίες  που  βγάζουν  εκκολαπτικές  μηχανές  γιατί  δεν  έχουν  βγει για αυτά. 
Τα  αυγά  όλες  η  εταιρίες  λένε  για  δυο  φορές  την  ημέρα  γύρισμα.  Εγώ  προσωπικά  το  έκανα  έτσι  και  αρκετές  φορές  ξεχνούσα αλλά  δεν κολλούσαν,  οπότε  μη  φοβόσαστε.  Στην  ουσία  το  γύρισμα  τι  είναι  η  παλάμη  σας  σε  οριζόντια  θέση  ακουμπάμε  απαλά  τα  αυγά  και τραβάμε  την  παλάμη  μας  η  δεξιά  η αριστερά   και  γύρισαν.  Τώρα  το  τελευταίο  τριήμερο   πρέπει  τα  αυγά  να  μείνουν  σε  ακινησία   ώστε  ο  νεοσσός  που  είναι  μέσα  στο   αυγό  να  πάρει  την  κατάλληλη  θέση,  πάντα  τρυπάει  το  αυγό  από  την  πάνω  μεριά  και  βγάζει  πρώτα  την  μύτη  του  και  παίρνει  τις  πρώτες  του  αναπνοές  και  αμέσως  μετά  κάνει  ένα  ολόκληρο  κύκλο  μέσα  στο  αυγό  σπάζοντας  το  τσόφλι,  και  μετά  τεντώνει  τα  πόδια  του  και  βγαίνει  από  μέσα.  Την  ώρα  που  βγαίνει  όμως  κάνει  και  την πρώτη  του  κουτσουλιά μέσα  στο  τσόφλι. Πρέπει  να  μείνουν  μέσα  στην  μηχανή  10  ώρες  για  να  στεγνώσουν  και  μετά  μπαίνουν  στους  θαλάμους  με  τις  θερμομητέρες  ( που  είναι  λάμπες  σαν  αυτές  που  έχουν  τα  μαγαζιά  που  κάνουν  γύρους  πίτες  στις  πατάτες  για να διατηρούνται ζεστές αλλά  ποιο  μεγάλες )
Όλα  αυτά  από  προσωπική  εμπειρία  και  ρωτώντας  ποιο  παλιούς  μου  έδιναν  συμβουλές.  Θα  μου  λύσετε  και  εσείς  μια  απορία  που  έχω.  Αν  πάνε  όλα καλά  και  βάλετε  κάποια  αυγά  και  βγουν  μπορείτε να  τα  μεγαλώσετε;  Αν  ναι  τότε  να  πάρετε  μια  τέτοια  μηχανή.  Μάλλον  ποιο  πολύ  είναι  για  ώρα  ανάγκης  δηλαδή  στρεσαρίστηκε  και  σηκώθηκε  από  την  φωλιά,  για  να  μην  χάσουμε  τα  αυγά  να  τα  βάλουμε  μέχρι  να  βρούμε  παραμάνα. Έτσι είχε  και  η  δική  μου  ιστορία  που  ενώ  έσωσα τα  αυγά  του  κότσυφα  και  τα  έβαλα  στο  περιστέρι πέθαναν  οι  νεοσσοί  από  την  διαφορά  στο  τάισμα  των  μικρών.   Το  περιστέρι  ανοίγει   το  στόμα  του  και  βάζει  μέσα  ο  νεοσσός  το  ράμφος  και  παίρνει  την  τροφή.  Ο  νεοσσός  του  κότσυφα  ανοίγει  το  στόμα  του  και  εκεί  μέσα του  βάζει  η  μαμά  του  την  τροφή.  Άνοιγαν  και  τα  δύο  το  στόμα  τους.  Πάντα  φιλικά  Ανδρέας.

----------


## paschalis_S

βασικα, εγω εχω 3 κλωσσομηχανες εμποριου των 20 αυγων κοτας, μια χειροκινητη μια αυτοματη,και αυτη των 6 αυγων κοτας.ολες τις εχω χρησιμοποιησει 4 φορες και δουλευουν υπεροχα...απο τις δυο των 16 αυγων παπιας δεν εβγαιναν λιγοτερα απο 12-13 παπακια και αυτη των 6-7 αυγων κοτας(εγω εβαζα κοτας νανακι) δεν μου εβγαιναν λιγοτερα απο 3-4 κοτοπουλακια...του χρονου θα δοκιμασω και αυγα χηνας και χηνοπαπιας...

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

ωραια...βρηκαμε εμπειρια!!!
η λαμπα σε περιπτωση που χαλασει υπαρχει ιδια για να την αλλαξουμε?
ποσες φορες την ημερα γυριζεις τα αυγα σε αυτη των 6 αυγων?και καθε ποσο συμπληρωνεις νερο?

----------


## paschalis_S

αγγελε για ιδια λαμπα δεν γνωριζω αν υπαρχει  ::  ...λογικα θα πρεπει...τα αυγα εγω τα γυριζω το πρωι και το βραδυ και για το νερο οι οδηγιες λενε καθε 2 μερες μεχρι την 18η μερα  :winky:

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

χμμμ...
παιδια...και αυτη την εποχη μπορουμε να παρουμε αυγα απο κοτες και να βγουνε ή πρεπει να ειναι ζεστος ο καιρος?

----------


## douke-soula

δεν νομιζω οτι εχει να κανει με τον καιρο αφου η μηχανη θα κραταει σταθερη και καταλληλη θερμοκρασια-υγρασια (τουλαχιστον αυτο ισχυει για τις μηχανες που βαζουν αυγα ερπετων)

----------


## douke-soula

τωρα που το ξανα σκεφτομαι δεν ξερω τι θερμοκρασιες θελουν τα πουλια οταν βγουν απο το αυγο οποτε ισως να εχει σημασια ο καιρος(στα ερπετα δεν εχει σημασια γιατι τα μωρα μπαινουν σε τερραριουμς με υψηλες θερμοκρασιες-υγρασιες)

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

σουλα η ερωτισιμου ηταν αν θα ειναι βατεμενα τα αυγα τετοια εποχη...

----------


## Windsa

Παιδιά, τη πήρα λοιπόν...
Ελπίζω δεν έκανα χαζομάρα... και θα δουλέψει.

Στης οδηγίες γράφει ότι πρέπει να περάσει 7-8 ώρες μέχρι το μηχάνημα θα φτάσει σε σταθερή θερμοκρασία. Γραφει ότι πρέπει να δουλεύει στο δωμάτιο θερμοκρασίας το λιγότερο 19 βαθμούς και το πολύ 22 βαθμούς (αλλιώς δεν θα δουλεύει σωστά). Και πουθενά δεν αναφέρεται η θερμοκρασία που θα φτάσει. Παντού λέει "κατάλληλη θερμοκρασία", "Σταθερή θερμοκρασία"... Αλλα ποια ακριβώς δεν γραφει στις οδηγίες...   ::  

Άλλο πρόβλημα... δεν έχω και καλο θερμόμετρο στο σπίτι. Πρέπει να παω να πάρω κανένα. Ας ελπίσουμε λοιπόν ότι θα φτάσει στα 37,5 και θα παραμένει σταθερή.

Θα σας ενημερώσω το βραδυ.  ::  
Έχω 5 αυγά Gouldian που περιμένουν να μπουν μέσα.

----------


## adreas

Το  κάθε  2  μέρες  να  συμπληρώνουμε  νερό  είναι  σχετικό  το  κουτάκι  που  έχει  η  εκκολαπτική  μηχανή  κρατάει  τουλάχιστον 4-5  μέρες   αλλά  καλό  είναι  να  βάζουμε  ποιο  τακτικά  νερό  γιατί  αν  εξατμιστεί το  νερό  με  την  θερμοκρασία  θα  αφυδατωθεί  και  το  αυγό  με  το  νεοσσό  που  έχει  μέσα.  Κανονικά  το  νερό  πρέπει  να  μπαίνει  στη  ίδια  θερμοκρασία  που  έχει  η  μηχανή  μας  για  να  μην  έχει  ανεβοκατέβασμα  η  θερμοκρασία  μέχρι  να  πιάσει τους  100  φαρενάιτ.  Ας  πούμε  ότι  έχουμε  αυγά  κότας η  νανάκι  ακριβώς  ίδιες  μέρες   επώασης  (21  μέρες) καλό  είναι  να  τα  ψεκάζουμε από την  18η με  χλιαρό νερό  για  να  μαλακώσει  με  την  υγρασία  το  τσόφλι για  να  μπορεί  να  βγει  ευκολότερα  ο  νεοσσός.   Σε  ένα  βιβλίο  για  καναρίνια  δεν  θυμάμαι  ποιος   είναι  ο συγγραφέας  
γράφει  τις  τελευταίες  μέρες  να  βρέχουμε  ένα  βαμβάκι  και  να  το  ακουμπάμε  στα  αυγά  για  να  πάρουν  την  κατάλληλη  υγρασία.

----------


## douke-soula

καλη επιτυχια Πωλινα

----------


## Rania

Μπράβο Πωλινα! Καλορίζικη   ::  
Θέλουμε και πληροφορίες και φώτο σε παρακαλώ.
Και αν έχει επιτυχία  σε σένα τότε θα πάρω και εγώ 
για τους παπαγάλους  λογικά θα κάνει;  ::

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

αντε..καλα αποτελεσματα!!!

----------


## paschalis_S

Πωλινα, καλοριζικη η νεα σου κλωσσομηχανη!!!σου ευχομαι μεσα απο την καρδια μου να βγαζεις καθε χρονο οσα πουλακια τραβαει η ψυχη σου!!! "fullyhappy"   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  και περιμενουμε photo απο τα νεογεννητα (οταν γεννηθουν φυσικα!!!) "fullyhappy"  "fullyhappy"  "fullyhappy"

----------


## paschalis_S

αχ σορρυ, μπερδευτικα με τα εικονιδια, ηθελα να στειλω μονο  "fullyhappy" και οχι  ::  σορρυ και παλι...

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Κοίτα αυτή εδώ λέει ότι κάνει και για σπίνους.
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/NEW-BRINSEA-OCTAG ... b035#rpdId

----------


## Windsa

Ευχαριστω παιδιά, Να στε καλά!
Λοιπόν, μετά από 8 ώρες η θερμοκρασία έχει φτάσει ακριβώς 37,5 βαθμούς (έτσι δείχνει τουλάχιστον το θερμόμετρο της SERA). Στο διάφανο κύπελλο εμφανίστηκαν μικρές σταγονίτσες νερού  διπλα στα δοχεία με νερό. Άρα έχει κι υψηλή υγρασία... όλα ok. Ότι πρέπει.  Πριν από 5 λεπτά μπήκανε και τα 5 αυγουλάκια μέσα.

Καλά κλοσσίσματα! ))))

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

θα με κανεις να την αγορασω και εγω στο τελος...
σε λιγες μερες περιμενουμε να μας πεις τι θα σου διξει η οωσκοπηση
*στειλε αν μπορεις απο που την πηρες...

----------


## vagelis76

> χμμμ...
> παιδια...και αυτη την εποχη μπορουμε να παρουμε αυγα απο κοτες και να βγουνε ή πρεπει να ειναι ζεστος ο καιρος?


Δεν έχει να κάνει Άγγελε με το καιρό ,αρκεί να υπάρχει κόκορας που να βατεύει και κότες που να μη του αντιστέκονται  ::   ::  

Πωλίνα καλορίζικη,καλά κλωσίματα και έχετε το νου σου μη γίνει καμια διακοπή του ρεύματος  :eek:

----------


## Windsa

> έχετε το νου σου μη γίνει καμια διακοπή του ρεύματοs


Κι αν θα γίνει??? Τι θα κάνω?
Γενικά δεν γίνονται οι διακοπές συχνά... όμως πριν μια εβδομάδα μας κόψανε το βραδυ για 40 λεπτά περίπου   ::

----------


## vagelis76

Αν υπάρχει  UPS στο σπίτι καλό είναι να τη συνδέσεις εκεί...  ::   :: 


[ot:23o7o2u0]Έχει καθιερωθεί η χρήση των Uninterruptible Power Supplies για προστασία απέναντι στις "διακοπές ρεύματος" της εταιρίας παραγωγής ηλεκτρισμού. Υπάρχουν αρκετά ακόμη προβλήματα που μπορεί να παρουσιαστούν στην τροφοδοσία μίας συσκευής.
Είναι το U.P.S. που έχουμε επιλέξει κατάλληλο να τα αντιμετωπίσει ? έχουμε κάνει την σωστή επιλογή?

Ας δούμε τον τρόπο λειτουργίας και τι προστασία προσφέρει η κάθε τεχνολογία UPS

Stand by - Off line UPS

Τα UPS επιπέδου 3 είναι των τεχνολογιών stand by και offline , αν και παρέχουν μία χαμηλού κόστους λύση για διακοπές του ρεύματος δεν παρέχουν πλήρη προστασία παρά μόνο στις περιπτώσεις 1,2,3 από τα 9 πιθανά προβλήματα



Line interactive UPS

Τα ups επιπέδου 5 είναι της τεχνολογίας line – interactive και αποτελούν μια μέσου κόστους λύση. Εκτός από την προστασία που προσφέρουν αυτά της κατηγορίας 3 επιπρόσθετα προστατεύουν από πτώση τάσης και υπέρταση. Το μειονέκτημα τους είναι ότι χρησιμοποιούν την ενσωματωμένη μπαταρία σαν φορτίο για την σταθεροποίηση της παρεχόμενης τάσης, αυτό έχει σαν αποτέλεσμα την μείωση της διάρκειας ζωής της μπαταρίας.
Παρέχουν προστασία για τις περιπτώσεις 1,2,3,4,5



On line UPS

Τα ups επιπέδου 9 είναι σχεδιασμένα για να παρέχουν πλήρη προστασία στην τροφοδοσία της συσκευής σας. Είναι της τεχνολογίας on line και προστατεύουν από όλα τα πιθανά προβλήματα στην τροφοδοσία χρησιμοποιώντας έναν μεταλλάκτη (inverter) για να δημιουργήσουν 100% νέα τάση τροφοδοσίας για τις συσκευές σας. Η παροχή χρησιμοποιείται μόνο για την φόρτιση των μπαταριών (πετυχαίνοντας τον μεγαλύτερο χρόνο ζωής τους) και ο εξοπλισμός σας είναι πλήρως απομονωμένος από το δίκτυο τροφοδοσίας.
Παρέχουν προστασία για όλες τις περιπτώσεις.



Τα 9 προβλήματα που μπορεί να παρουσιαστούν στην ηλεκτρική τροφοδοσία μίας συσκευής

1.Απώλεια τροφοδοσίας (διακοπή ρεύματος)
2.Βύθιση τάσης (Η για σύντομο χρονικό διάστημα μείωση της τιμής της τάσης)
3. (Η σύντομη αύξηση της τάσης)
4.Χαμηλή τάση (Η για μεγάλο χρονικό διάστημα μείωση της τιμής της τάσης)
5.Υπέρταση (Η για μεγάλο χρονικό διάστημα αύξηση της τιμής της τάσης)
6.Θόρυβος (Υψηλής συχνότητας θόρυβος από ραδιό – ηλεκτρομαγνητικά πεδία)
7.Μεταβολή συχνότητας τροφοδοσίας (Η αύξηση η μείωση της συχνότητας της τάσης)
8.Μετάπτωση τάσης (Η στιγμιαία για nanoseconds διακοπή τροφοδοσίας)
9.Αρμονική παραμόρφωση (Η πολύ μεγάλη παραμόρφωση της τάσης τροφοδοσίας)[/ot:23o7o2u0]

----------


## adreas

Βαγγέλη  εσύ  που  είσαι  από  Κρήτη  κοντά  στην  επαρχία  έχεις  δει  ποτέ  να  πουλάνε  τα μαγαζιά  κλωσσόπουλα  η  ότι  άλλου  είδους  πουλάκια;  Γιατί  άραγε  γιατί  δεν  μεγαλώνουν σωστά  τέλος  φθινοπώρου  αρχές  χειμώνα  η  και  χειμώνα;  
Πωλίνα  καλύτερα  να  πάρεις  μια  λάμπα  αν  νομίζω  καλά  το  πολύ  πολύ  να  είναι  40  βατ,  γιατί  άνοιξε  κλείσε  ο  θερμοστάτης  μπορεί  να  καεί,  και  να  κοιτάξεις  αν  είναι  χοντρό  η  ψηλό  το  ντουί  για  να  μην  μπερδευτείς,  και  διακοπή  να  κάνει  αντέχει  πάνω  από  ώρα  αν  δεν  την  ανοίξεις.
 Έχεις  βάλει  χαρτί νομίζω  σαν  βάση,  να  το  βγάλεις  από  κάτω  από  το  χαρτί  υπάρχει  σχάρα  πλαστική  μάλλον,  γιατί  άραγε;  Επηρεάζετε  η   υγρασία  από  την  μεριά  που  υπάρχει  θερμοκρασία  μιας  και  δεν  έχει  ανεμιστήρα. Πάντως  καλό  θα  ήταν  να  μας  κρατάς  ενήμερους για  ότι  και  να   γίνει. Αν  και  δεν  μπορώ  να  το  δω  αισιόδοξα.

----------


## Windsa

> Έχεις  βάλει  χαρτί νομίζω  σαν  βάση,  να  το  βγάλεις  από  κάτω  από  το  χαρτί  υπάρχει  σχάρα  πλαστική  μάλλον,  γιατί  άραγε;


Ναι έχω βάλει χαρτόνι για να κάνω "θήκες" για αυγά. Το πάτο είναι πλαστικό (όχι σχάρα) και τοσο μικρά αυγά θα  κάνουν βόλτες χορις αυτό.



> Πάντως  καλό  θα  ήταν  να  μας  κρατάς  ενήμερους για  ότι  και  να   γίνει. Αν  και  δεν  μπορώ  να  το  δω  αισιόδοξα.


Θα σας λέω κάθε νέο...μέχρι στιγμής τίποτα... Γυρνάω τα αυγά ανά 4-ωρο περίπου και περιμένω.

Σήμερα τα πουλάκια έχουνε κάνει αλλα δυο αυγά στο πάτωμα και τα σπάσανε. 
Επειδή δυο μέρες δεν κάνανε αυγά έβγαλα τη φωλια...και σήμερα πάλι. Τρελαθήκανε!
Ελπίζω ότι ήτανε τελευταία...

Αυτό που πρόσεξα σε ένα σπασμένο αυγό είναι ένα λευκό στρογγυλό σημείο πάνω στο κρόκο (egg embryonic disk). Αυτό σημαίνει ότι τα αυγά είναι ένσπορα η το έχουνε και άσπορα αυγα?  Έχω κάνει ωοσκόπια σήμερα κι σε 3 από 5 αυγά βλέπω μια μικρή (1mm) σκούρη τελίτσα - προφανώς egg embryonic disk.

Foto apo internet

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

πωλινα αν βλεπεις μικρη σκουρα τελιτσα στον κροκο μαλλον υπαρχει ζωη!
ειναι ομως αρκετα νωρις ακομα δες σε λιγο καιρο παλι(3 μερες) αν θα παρατιρησεις και φλεβες γυρο απο την κουκιδα...
ειναι απιθανο να το παρατιρεις...
αργοτερα αν ολα πανε καλα θα τα βλεπεις να κανουν κιννησεις!

"1η ημέρα 10η ώρα – γίνεται ορατό ένα μικροσκοπικό έμβρυο.
11η ώρα – εμφανίζεται η πεπτική οδός.
12η ώρα – αρχίζει να αναπτύσσεται η σπονδυλική στήλη.
13η ώρα – αρχίζει να σχηματίζεται το κεφάλι.
15η ώρα – αρχίζουν να σχηματίζονται η καρδιά και τα μάτια.
21η ώρα – ξεκινάει ο σχηματισμός των αυτιών.
2η ημέρα - αρχίζει να κτυπάει η καρδιά.
– αρχίζουν να αναπτύσσονται τα πόδια και τα φτερά.
– αρχίζουν να σχηματίζονται η γλώσσα και τα ρουθούνια.
3η ημέρα - αρχίζει η διαμόρφωση των αναπαραγωγικών οργάνων και η διαφοροποίηση τουφύλου.
4η ημέρα - αρχίζει να σχηματίζεται το ράμφος. 
5η ημέρα - αρχίζουν να σχηματίζονται τα άκρα και η λέμφος του πτερώματος.
6η ημέρα - αρχίζει να σκληραίνει το ράμφος.
7η ημέρα - το μέσον της εκκόλαψης! Όλα τα παραπάνω όργανα και ιστοί συνεχίζουν να μεγαλώνουν και να διαμορφώνονται.
8η ημέρα - εμφανίζονται τα λέπια των ποδιών, τα δάκτυλα και τα νύχια.
9η ημέρα - ένα κρίσιμο γεγονός λαμβάνει χώρα. Το έμβρυο αλλάζει θέση και το κεφάλι και οι ώμοι πηγαίνουν προς το αμβλύ μέρος του αυγού.
10η ημέρα - σκληραίνουν και σταθεροποιούνται τα άκρα, νύχια και ράμφος.
– το ράμφος γυρίζει προς τη πλευρά του αέριου σάκου.
11η ημέρα - ο κρόκος αρχίζει να απορροφάται μέσα στο σώμα του εμβρύου.
12η ημέρα - ο νεοσσός καταλαμβάνει όλο το χώρο μέσα στο αυγό, εκτός απο τη κοιλότητα του αέρα.
13η ημέρα - ο λαιμός αρχίζει να συσπάται από την άνοδο του διοξειδίου του άνθρακα στο αυγό, και πιέζει το νεοσσό να σπάσει τον θύλακα αέρα και να πάρει την πρώτη ανάσα αέρα. Το επίπεδο του διοξειδίου του άνθρακα συνεχίσει να ανεβαίνει μιας και ο νεοσσός καταναλώνει το οξυγόνο. Ο κοιλιακός σάκος αναρροφά το κρόκο, που βρίσκεται μέσα στο σώμα. Ο λαιμός, η κοιλιά και οι οπίσθιοι μύες προκαλούν σπασμούς και αναγκάζουν το νεοσσό να κτυπήσει και να ανοίξει μια τρύπα στο κέλυφος και έτσι να αρχίζει η διαδικασία εκκόλαψης.
14η ημέρα - ένας νέος νεοσσός καναρινιού."

http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl=htt ... 4ga01LWgBA

----------


## Windsa

Ευχαριστώ Άγγελε, Ενδιαφέρον περιγραφή)))

Σήμερα έχω 7 αυγά στη κλοσσομηχανή.
Έχω δει το πρωί ότι 100% κάνει αυγά το κίτρινο θηλυκό (που είναι χωρίς ταίρι), δεν της έχω δει να ζευγαρώσει με κανένα από τα αρσενικά. Λογικά πρέπει να είναι άσπορα τα αυγά της.

Το άλλο ζευγάρι που μάλλον γεννα είναι το δικό μου το πρώτο ζευγαράκι (μαυροκέφαλο πορφυρόστηθο), τους έχω δει να ζευγαρώνουν και γενικά προστατεύουν τη φωλια.

Τώρα τους έχω μικρύνει την ημερα μέχρι 9 ώρες. Εκτος από σπόρια δεν τους δίνω τίποτα.... ποτε να σταματήσουν?  :eek:

----------


## Windsa

Παιδιά, μόλις έκανα ωοσκόπηση σε αυγουλάκι #2 (72 ώρες στη μηχανή) και μάλλον είδα μια ζωούλα μέσα... Ξέρω ακόμα είναι πολύ νωρίς...όμως είδα καλά το μικροσκοπικό έμβρυο και κάτι σαν κύκλο γύρο του...φλέβες δεν φαίνονται ακόμα... Σε 3 μέρες θα φανούν πιο καλά λογικά... )))

Η κλοσσομηχανη δουλεύει!!!!
Να σας πω κι κάτι άλλο...είναι πολύ σπαστικό να γυρνάω κάθε 2-3 ώρες τα αυγά... κάποιες φορες ξεχνιέμαι...και δεν μπορώ να βγω κι για πολύ ώρα απο το σπίτι... όμως αν θα πετύχει αξίζει το κόπο!!!   ::

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

πωλινα οντως κατι φενετε!!!ανυπομωνω και εγω μαζι σου!!!

επισης..σε ενα βιβλιο που εχω λεει οτι θελει 2 φορες την ημερα γυρισμα(για αυγα κοτας..και το βιβλιο ειναι παλιο)  ...ισως 3-4 φορες την ημερα ειναι οκ...
ο οδηγος της κλωσσομηχανης τι λεει?

επισης "τα αυγα εγω τα γυριζω το πρωι και το βραδυ" ενα μελος που εχει βγαλει πουλακια απο κλωσσομηχανη λιγες σελιδες πισω...

----------


## Windsa

Για της κότες όντως λέει 2-3 φορές την ημερα γύρισμα... έτσι λέει και στις οδηγίες χρήσεις τησ μηχανής.

Όμως στα ξένα site έχω διαβάσει ότι τα άγια των Guldians (και γενικά παραδείσιων) είναι πολύ ευαίσθητα και πρέπει να τα γυρνάω 7-8 φορες την ημερα.  
Την νύχτα δεν τα γυρνάω...δηλαδή τελευταία φορά τα γυρνάω στις 12-1 τη νύχτα, και μετά 8-9 το πρωί... 
Φανταστείτε πόσες φορές τα γυρνάει το θηλυκό στη φωλια!!!

Πέρασαν 3 μέρες υπομονής, 11-13 έμειναν...  ::

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

αν βγουν θα τα βαλεις στους γονεις μηπως τα ταϊσουν?

----------


## Windsa

Αν τελικά οι γονείς θα κάτσουν στα ψεύτικα αυγά που τους έχω βάλει τώρα στη φωλια, τότε θα τους γυρίσω όλα τα αυγά που είναι γόνιμα... και σίγουρα θα προσπαθήσω να τους δώσω τα μωρά για τάισμα (αν τελικά θα βγούν) ...  
Δεν θα ήθελα να τα ταΐζω εγώ... όμως αν θα χρειαστεί θα κάνω ότι μπορώ.

----------


## Windsa

> 


Το ίδιο αυγό μετά από 22 ώρες.
Σήμερα το έμβρυο και οι φλέβες φαίνονται ξεκάθαρα! 
Η καρδούλα χτυπάει ασταμάτητα.
Από 5 πρώτα αυγά μονο ένα είναι γόνιμο... η τουλάχιστον έτσι φαίνεται.

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

ποοοοοσο μου αρεσει αυτη η διαδικασια!!!πραγματικα για εμενα η ποιο μαγεικη στην αναπαραγωγη...απο τις ποιοομορφες εικονες!!!
αντε..με το καλο λυπον πωλινα!!!
να το καμαρωσουμε πολυχρωμη μπαλιτσα στο κλαδι!!!

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Πωλήνα πράγματι έτσι φαίνεται.Καλά αν τα καταφέρεις θα είναι πραγματικός άθλος.

----------


## adreas

Πωλίνα  δεν  σε  ξέχασα  εσύ  όμως  μας  ξέχασες και  δεν  μας  γράφεις  να  μάθουμε  νέα  σου.  Αύριο  κανονικά  πρέπει να  βγουν  τα  πουλάκια  νομίζω  αν  τα  έβαλες  πρωί  τα  αυγά  οπότε  περιμένουμε  να  μας  πεις.  Κοίταξες  τα  αυγά  αν  αναπτύσσονται   σωστά,  αν  χάλασαν;

----------


## Windsa

δεν σας ξέχασα... δεν έχω νέα ακόμα.

Έχω 8 γόνιμα αυγά με ζωντανά πουλάκια μέσα. Το ένα δυστυχώς το έσπασα με το νύχι μου, (ράγισε λίγο το κέλυφος αυγού) και σε 3 μέρες το έμβρυο πέθανε από μόλυνση. 

Λογικά Κυριακή το βραδυ η τη Δευτερα περιμένω να σκάσει μύτη το πρώτο πουλάκι. Τα αλλα είναι λίγο μικρότερα κι αργούν. Μόλις θα δω ότι είναι έτοιμο να σκάσει το δίνω στους γονείς...θέλω να πιστεύω ότι θα το ταΐζουν...αλλιώς bye-bye ύπνος της Πωλίνας...

Μόλις θα έχω νέα θα σας πω.

----------


## adreas

Έχεις   πάρει  το   γάλα  του  νεοσσού  αν  όχι  να  πάρεις.  Η  γονείς  κάθονται  στην  φωλιά  αν  ναι  να  τα  βάλεις  πριν  σκάσουν  τα  αυγά,  τουλάχιστον  εγώ  που  έχω  καρδερίνες  χρειάστηκε  να  βάλω  νεοσσούς  σε  άλλη  μάνα  που  είχε  ήδη  4  αυγά  αλλά  τους  πετούσε  έξω  και  εγκατέλειψα  την  προσπάθεια  μην  μισήσει  και  τα  δικά  της  που  τελικά  τα  τάιζε.  Αν  δεν  τα  θέλουν  έχεις  κάποιο  θάλαμο   η  κάτι  ανάλογο   για  να  τα  μεγαλώσεις  εσύ;;;

----------


## Windsa

Exω Keytee Exact, μου εχει μείνει ακόμα ένα κιλό απο τα κοκατιλ.
Το Brooder το εχω κι αυτό Hand Made.
Ώμος ελπίζω να τα ταΐζουν οι γονείς. Θα δούμε.

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Δεν το πιστεύω πλησίασε η ώρα ;Με το καλό.  ::

----------


## douke-soula

με το καλο να σκασουν μυτη τα "μικρα" και μακαρι να τα δεχτουν και να τα μεγαλωσουν τα "μεγαλα"
περιμενουμε.............

----------


## Windsa

Οσο πιο πολύ πλησιάζει η ώρα , τόσο ποιο πολύ σκέφτομαι οτι κατι θα πάει στραβά... Δεν ξέρω... Φοβάμαι ίσως δεν θα σκάσουν? ίσως έχω πρόβλημα με υγρασία? ίσως τα γυρνάω λίγο.... 
...ίσως ... 100 άλλα ίσως...

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

εγω παλι νομιζω ολα καλα θα πανε!
αφου τοσο καιρο μεγαλωνουν κανονικα μεσα στο αυγο!

----------


## vagelis76

Θετική σκέψη και ψυχραιμία!!!!
Όλα θα πάνε καλα!!!!!

----------


## douke-soula

κανενα νεο;

----------


## Windsa

Οχι ακόμα   ::  ... 
περιμένω... μάλλον αύριο...  ::

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

αντε γκουλνιανακια περιμενουμεεεε...

----------


## Windsa

::   ::   ::  
Από πρωί περιμένω να φύγουν τα πουλιά απο τη φωλιά... και τελικά κατάφερα στα γρήγορα να βγάλω 2 φωτογραφίες.

----------


## douke-soula

φτου φτου φτου 
καλως τα δεχτηκαμε!!!!!!!!! να μας ζησουν  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Windsa

Ευχαριστώ! φτου-φτου-φτου!

Ειναι το πρώτο μωράκι, το δεύτερο λογικά θα βγει μεθαύριο (Δεύτερο ειναι ακόμα στη μηχανή, αύριο θα το βάλλω στη φωλιά).
Το παράξενο οτι το μωρό βγαίνει απο πλάι του αυγού. Τα Κοκατίλς για παράδειγμα ανοίγουν το αυγό σαν δοχείο με στρογγυλό καπάκι )))
Δεν τσιτσιβίζει ακόμα...


Ελπίζω να το ταΐζουν και να μη το πετάξουν εξω και ολα θα πάει καλά.
Αυτή είναι η ωοσκοπηση που έκανα χτες το βράδυ στο δεύτερο αυγουλακι-μορακι.
[youtube:1hymz0ni]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MAFrUWpjE18[/youtube:1hymz0ni]

----------


## Windsa

το πέταξε αρσενικός  και το τσίμπαγε στο πάτωμα.
να δοκιμάσω να το βάλλω πάλι στι φωλιά?
Δεν εχει βγει ακόμα απο αυγό... κρυώνει... το έβαλα στη μηχανή για τώρα.


Νωρίς χάρηκα...  ::

----------


## Rania

Πωλινα αν το ξαναβαλεις μέσα θα σου έλεγα να χωρίσεις τον αρσενικό, με αυτό που έκανε είναι ξεκάθαρο ότι δεν θα τα δεχτεί.
Το θηλύκια σου πιστεύω ότι θα τα δεχτεί   ::  
 ::  Να σου ζήσουν και καλή επιτυχία   ::

----------


## Windsa

Λοιπόν, έβγαλα το αρσενικό και έβαλα το μωράκι μέσα στη φωλιά... Η θηλυκά μετά απο 3 λεπτά μπήκε στι φωλιά κι έκατσε. Τώρα θα δούμε αν θα το ταΐζει... Θα τα καταφέρει μόνη της?

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Αν το δεχτεί θα το ταΐσει.Αν χρειαστεί να το ταΐζεις και εσύ συμπληρωματικά.Η δική σου η θηλυκή το έκανε;

----------


## Rania

Σίγουρα θα τα καταφέρει γυναίκα είναι !!!
Και ότι πήγε μέσα και έκατσε είναι πολύ κάλο σημάδι  ::  
Α! να μην ξεχάσεις να της βάλεις βρασμένο αυγουλακι

----------


## Windsa

> Η δική σου η θηλυκή το έκανε;


Ναι.

Κάθετε, αλλά δεν ταΐζει ακόμα.
Το μικρο ήτανε ζόρικο και άνοιγε το ράμφος συχνά.

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

!!!
μακαρι να πανε ολα καλα!!!!
χαιρομαι πολυ!!!!!!!

----------


## maria

Παλιότερα και μένα ο αρσενικός δε τα ήθελε τα μωρά και τον έβγαλα και δυστυχώς τα άφησε και η μαμά τους.Αυτή τη φορά τον άφησα αλλά έβαλα χώρισμα στη ζευγαρώστρα και όλα πήγαν καλά.Εύχομαι τα καλύτερα

----------


## Windsa

ειναι ακόμα ατάιστο...πρέπει να το πάρω μάλλον...αλιοσ θα πεθάνει τη νύχτα.

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

καλη δυναμη πωλινα!
ελπιζω ολα να πανε καλα

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

πωλινα αν ημουν κοντα θα σου ελεγα να προσπαθισω με τα μισα μεχρι να μεγαλωσουν...
οντως 2 εβδομαδες ειναι πολυ.

δεν υπαρχει καποιος που να  εχει θετους να σου δανησει?
ισως και καποιο ζεμπρακι που να εχει μωρα...

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Συνέχεια εδώ για τι τάισμα των νεοσσών από την πρώτη ημέρα.
viewtopic.php?f=45&t=4574

Συνεχίστε τη συζήτηση για την κλωσσομηχανή εδώ.

----------


## Windsa

Μερικές πληροφορίες για τεχνίτη επώαση και κλωσσομηχανή:

1) Artificial Incubation Applied to Small Numbers of Altricial Bird Eggs 

2) Brooder Temperature & Cockatiel Handfeeding 

3) The Psitaccine egg - Egg Temperature - Egg Shape - Yolk Colore - Egg Intervention - Embrio - Infertility - Mechanical Incubation Lovebird 

*4) Avian Incubation and Hatching for the Practitioner*

5) Contact Incubation

6) Bird Brideeng - Artifical Incubation


*
*

----------


## -Vasia1997-

Εψαξα στο φορουμ των παπαγαλων(δεν ξερω εαν εχει καπου αλλου) και δεν μπορεσα να βρω καποιο θεμα.Σκεφτηκα αφου υπαρχει καποιο προβλημα στο κλωσσιμα να φτιαξω μια κλωσσομηχανη και να βαλω εκει τα αυγα εστι ωστε ενα ειναι με σπορο να βγει καποιο μικρο.Θελω ομως πληροφοριες για αυτο.Εχω βρει μια ευρυχωρη γυαλα για ψαρια που μπορω να παρω για να γινει ο χωρος για τα αυγα.Δεν ξερω ομως σε τι watt θα χρειαστω λαμπα(εχω βρει για σαυρες απο 35w εως 300w.Επισης πως θα μπορουσα να τους εχω υγρασια? και πως θα γυριζουν τα αυγα?

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

δεν νομιζω πως προλαβενεις να φτιαξεις..
υπαρχουν στο εμπορια μικρες με 50€(5 αυγα κοτας χωρανε μονο για να καταλαβεις) θα τα γυριζεις εσυ και υγρασια πλα με ενα μπολακι με νερο... το πιο δυσκολο ειναι να μεγαλωσεις τα μωρα απο την πρωτη στιγμη στο χερι..απαιτη ποοοολυ προσοχη και πολυ κουραση και ξενυχτι...

----------


## vicky_ath

Βάσια αρχικά δεν έψαξες αρκετά.. αφού θέμα υπάρχει και μάλιστα πολυσέλιδο! Βάζοντας στο κουτάκι αναζήτησης τη λέξη "κλωσσομηχανή" οδηγείσαι κατευθείαν εδώ.

Στο θέμα μας τώρα.. 
Πώς ξέρεις ότι φταίνε τα πουλάκια σου για το ότι δε βγαίνουν νεοσσοί από τα αυγά?? Έχεις φροντίσει για όλα ώστε να κάνουν μία επιτυχημένη γέννα?? Εγώ θυμάμαι πως την τελευταία φορά τα ενοχλούσες συνέχεια, τα έβγαζες εκτός κλουβιού ενώ η θηλυκιά σου ήταν έγκυος και είχες ως αποτέλεσμα σπασμένα αυγά κτλ... να σου πω την αλήθεια δε μου κάνει και τόση εντύπωση που τα πράγματα δεν πήγαν όπως περίμενες.
Όπως σου είπε ο Άγγελος παραπάνω, ακόμα και να πάρεις κλωσσομηχανή και να σου γεννηθούν μωρά (το οποίο απαιτεί ένσπορα αυγά για αρχή) είσαι διατεθειμένη να ταίζεις από την πρώτη μέρα της γέννησης?? Είναι κάτι που έχεις δοκιμάσει και ξέρεις πως θα τα καταφέρεις να ταίζεις κάθε 1-2 ώρες ακόμα και τα βράδια χωρίς να βλάψεις τα πουλιά??

----------


## -Vasia1997-

Καλα αλλα δεν ημουνα σιγουρη εαν ειχε αυγο και ηταν λιγο ξαφνικο.Τωρα εχω 1 βδομαδα μην πω και 2 που δεν τα εχω βγαλει καθολου εξω.Μονο καθαρισμα-τροφη-νερο τους βαζω και δεν τα ενοχλω καθολου.Αυτο το σκεφτομαι εφοσον γεννησει η θηλυκια και σπανε παλι αυγα(αυτη τη φορα εχουν ασβεστιο).Απλως ηθελα να εχω μια ιδεα.Θα διαβασω εδω και εαν εχω καποια απορια θα ρωτησω.Δεν το σκεφτηκα να ψαξω εκει εψαχνα ενα ενα τα φορουμ για το καθε ειδος ::

----------

